# Obscure, yet good anime



## Gryphoneer (Jul 11, 2018)

The less well-known stuff that's worth checking out anyway

*Noir (2001, Bee Train)*

This one may not be as obscure as all that depending on your country and age. Became a bit of an indie darling after it was released and received international distribution. The story of a pair of female contract killers, it's notable for being a more mature presentation than later anime, after the industry focused on younger demographics.

A French Corsican assassin (Mireille) is contacted by a Japanese high school girl (Kirika), inviting her to a "pilgrimage." After Mireille takes out a hit squad send after her pen pal and Kirika displays a surprising talent for killing herself, it turns out she suffers from amnesia and her life story is a fabrication. They team up to solve the mystery. Also, Mireille vows to kill Kirika once that's done, as she knows her identity as an assassin.

The series alternates between episodic content showing unconnected jobs they take on and those tying into the myth arc, making it a globe-spanning adventure. It's a good example of art through adversity. As a small independent studio they had to work with a limited budget and they made the most of it. The overall presentation is subdued, not unlike a Coppola thriller, but the action is a standout. While more on the realistic side of the spectrum, the fight choreography is slick, stylish and wouldn't be out of place in a John Wick movie. The soundtrack elevates these sequences to an experience.






Yep, that's a progressive rock/techno remix of a Catholic church hymn.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 11, 2018)

Boi. I got a ton of shit I can add to this thread. Give me an hour to cook some stuff up.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 11, 2018)

*Hyper Police*
 90s Fantasy/Action/Comedy with lots of kemonomimi and furry characters. Very fun. Tommy is adorable <3
Hyper Police - Wikipedia

*Dominion Tank Police/New Dominion Tank Police*
Comedy/Action/Crime series in a dystopian cyberpunk setting, from the creator of Ghost in the Shell. The first OVA was made in the late 80s, with the sequel made in the mid 90s. Awesome mechanical designs.
Dominion (manga) - Wikipedia

I think the late 80s to mid-90s gave us the best anime.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm not going to give out any spoilers other than the synopsis and a link to the MyAnimeList page for the series.

myanimelist.net: Spiral: Suiri no Kizuna
"Ayumu Narumi's older brother Kiyotaka, a renowned detective and piano player, disappears all of a sudden. The only clue Narumi has, are the Blade Children. Two years later a row of murders and incidents begin, relating to the Blade Children. Together with school journalist, Hiyono Yuizaki, Narumi tries to figure out their destiny.

myanimelist.net: Dimension W
"In the near future, humans have discovered a fourth dimension, Dimension W, and a supposedly infinite source of energy within. In order to harness this profound new energy, mankind develops advanced "coils," devices that link to and use the power of Dimension W. However, by year 2071, the New Tesla Energy corporation has monopolized the energy industry with coils, soon leading to the illegal distribution of unofficial coils that begin flooding the markets.

Kyouma Mabuchi is an ex-soldier who is wary of all coil-based technology to the extent that he still drives a gas-powered car. Kyouma is a "Collector," individuals with the sole duty of hunting down illegal coils in exchange for money. What started out as just any other mission is turned on its head when he bumps in Mira Yurizaki, an android with a connection to the "father" of coils. When a series of strange events begin to take place, these two unlikely allies band together to uncover the mysteries of Dimension W."

myanimelist.net: Outbreak Company
"Shinichi Kanou is a shut-in otaku with a vast knowledge of anime, manga, and video games. One day, after applying for a job in hopes of escaping his secluded lifestyle, he is kidnapped and transported to the Eldant Empire—a fantasy world filled with elves, dragons, and dwarves. Trapped in this strange land, Shinichi is given an unlikely task by the Japanese government: to spread otaku culture across the realm by becoming an "Otaku Missionary."

To accomplish his mission, Shinichi has the full support of the Japanese government, as well as the half-elf maid Myucel and Princess Petralka of the Eldant Empire. Together with this ragtag bunch, he will overcome the obstacles of politics, social classes, and ethnic discrimination to promote the ways of the otaku in this holy land."

myanimelist.net: Sentou Yousei Yukikaze
^ This one's setting is rather.. Interesting, suffice to say.

"This full 3DCG digital animation has story takes place in the far future after a pillar of huge fog appeared suddenly in the South Pole. This pillar, known as Jam, is actually a passage for an earth invasion.

In order to oppose the threat, the United Nations established an earth defense mechanism. Fukai Zero is a hero registered to the main force of earth defense and the special 5th flight squadron. His reconnaissance plane, Yukikaze (windblown snow) is the best tactical reconnaissance plane. His job is to collect battle information return safely to the base with the information. But one day when he about to finish his duty, an unidentified machine attacked him..."

myanimelist.net: Machine-Doll wa Kizutsukanai
^ I rather like the story and idea of this one, to be honest. Shame the series doesn't continue.. D:

"The Walpurgis Royal Academy of Machinart was founded alongside the development of "Machinart," machine magic capable of giving life and intelligence to mechanical dolls subsequently called as "automaton." Its aim: train skilled puppeteers to control the automatons, as militaries across the globe have begun incorporating Machinart into their armies.

After miserably failing the academy's entrance exams, Raishin Akabane and his humanoid automaton Yaya must defeat one of the top one hundred students to earn the right to take part in the Evening Party, a fight for supremacy between puppeteers using their automatons. The last one standing is bestowed the title of "Wiseman" and granted access to the powerful forbidden arts.

Thus, Raishin challenges Charlotte Belew and her automaton Sigmund to a duel, but before they even begin, Sigmund is attacked by other students. After saving his opponents from their assaulters, Raishin cancels the duel but is forced to search for a new way to gain access to the Party. Driven by the tragedies of his past, Raishin fights alongside Yaya to rise to the top and claim the title of Wiseman."


----------

